# Looking for the creamiest smoke....



## jay29 (Jan 10, 2009)

So far I have found the Montecristo No. 3 to be the creamiest and most flavorful I have found. Also, it has given me the greatest buzz as a bonus. :chk I have ordered the Peruvian fler de lance and some Afrique rubustos to check them out.

What do you think is the most creamiest?


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Tough Question
GAR by George Rico comes to mind


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nc or CC...CC the pl panetelas are creamy for me anyways....Nc hmmmmm maybe a AF breavas


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Without a doubt the Montecristo Churchill. Had one yesterday & was quite content for about 90 minutes; pure bliss, lotsa of fragrant & creamy smoke.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

RP Vintage 1990 or Decade (like drinking out of a butter churn)

LGC Double Corona


----------



## popNsmoke (Apr 4, 2009)

Drew Estate Javas come to mind, but they hav that swet cap that turns me off?


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

GAR

or the Monte Whites


----------



## JerseyJon (Nov 17, 2008)

For my palate its def the drew estate chateau real, or or an ashton white band.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ashton Cab or HdM Excalibur.


----------



## Ironmeden (Feb 24, 2007)

I'd second the Monti White

For my palate, anything by Avo is quite creamy and smooth. 

Paul


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have been watching this thread to see what comes up. Creaminess is an attribute that has taken backseat for me lately, as I have been smoking more spicy up front cigars like DPG, AB Tempus, and RP Sungrown. 
Having said that, I recently had the new Connecticut Reserve by Oliva and found it to have nice spicy qualities, but with a great nutty, creamy finish. 
For the "most" creamy, I have to agree with some of the previous posts; Avo's and RP 1990 are creamy indeed.
I am looking forward to see what else gets added to the list.


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

Taboo Twist all the way!


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

There is a difference between smooth and creamy. I think the Perdomo ESV '91 Connecticut is about the creamiest smoke I've ever had. But Connecticuts in general tend to be very creamy--other good ones are:

Cabaiguan
CAO Black
RP Edge Lite
RP Connecticut
5 Vegas Gold


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Glad to see this thread as I asked this about 8 months ago looking for a really creamy cigar. I read quite a bit and researched and it was said that Acid Roam was considered the creamiest cigar out there,,,I haven't tried it only because I didn't believe the claim but I have to agree with Dale on the HdM Excalibur but not sure that is the creamiest,,,on with the hunt.


----------



## AK Hal (May 16, 2009)

Gispert natural are excellent for similar qualities and quite a bargain if you are seeking an inexpensive cigar line although I have not tried the maduro line; La Fontana which is a Camacho product and Jose Benito seemed mild and sweet if memory serves, then again I can hardly remember yesterday much less six years ago which was probably the last time I enjoyed one.

AK Hal


----------



## walleye (Oct 21, 2006)

The Casa Torano natural is a very nice creamy smoke. While some would call it mild, it has a wonderful flavor and true creamy taste. A milder cigar that did not sacrifice flavor. Definately not ilike smoking paper.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (May 14, 2008)

Try a Perdomo Habano Connecticut.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

For something creamy (almost has a vanilla flavor to it) but still full flavor and with oomph, I like the Illusione CG:4 (and I'm sure others in the line, that's just the one I've been smoking).


----------



## jay29 (Jan 10, 2009)

I tried a RP 1990 vintage robusto. It had a nice flavor and a little creaminess. The RP and Joya De Nicaragua Antono did not earn a spot in my humidor this weekend. They didn't top a Montecristo Classic #3. I will try the Montecristo white soon. The search is still on.....


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Looking for the creamiest *
I thought what heck kind of thread do we have here !!!

:shocker


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

gurkha 1887 natural sultan


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> nc or CC...CC the pl panetelas are creamy for me anyways....Nc hmmmmm maybe a AF breavas


jsut about all PL's are very creamy.

as for NC, i would say perdomo champaigne


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

the creamiest I have had recently was Arganese Conn. Ambassador Robusto. Just a great balance and very creamy touch


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have smoked some AVOs that have been extremely creamy and smooth.


----------



## smokeydog (Jul 15, 2006)

monte white by far. if you want to go cheaper go with cao black.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

The answer to your question depends in part on whether by "creamy" you also mean "mild". 

Gurkha Master Select is a very creamy cigar that is not mild.


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

I think anything from The Griffins fits in this category.


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

+1 on the Monti white. Also creamy is the RP 99, Perdoma Lot 23 and on the lower end...Drew Estate La Veija Habana.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

+1 for AVO


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Glad to see this thread as I asked this about 8 months ago looking for a really creamy cigar. I read quite a bit and researched and it was said that Acid Roam was considered the creamiest cigar out there,,,I haven't tried it only because I didn't believe the claim but I have to agree with Dale on the HdM Excalibur but not sure that is the creamiest,,,on with the hunt.


I had a Roam last night, and yes, they're creamy. But also it's an Acid, with the sweetened cap and the, uh, _interesting_ infused flavors.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I was recommended a Cusano (?) by a local shop before they closed. It was a very light wrapper and a nice, smooth, creamy smoke. Damned if I know what it was though, as it must have been almost 2 years ago. 
Recently, I bought a box of Exile Churchills. I've smoked 3 now, and have enjoyed their almost buttery flavor, with an interesting fruity taste at the end. Not sure if I'd rate them at the top of my list though, but a cool novelty.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

For me, it's Ashton Cabinet series (esp. #2), and the Rocky Patel decade.


----------



## rnpatrick (Feb 13, 2008)

For creaminess, IMHO it is hard to beat the Avo XO.

I noticed a lot of posts pointing to Avo's as being creamy - IMHO, the regular Avo's are mild but not necessarily what I would consider creamy.

For the beginners or the uninitiated, if you are shopping for a mild or creamy Avo, be sure you get the right Avo. While an Avo XO is creamy and a regular Avo is mild, if you get an Avo Signature, Avo Domain or Avo 787 you are in for an entirely different experience.

It may or may not be good (depending on your tastes), but it definitely won't be creamy.

RP


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smokeydog said:


> monte white by far.


+1

Just had one of these a few days ago, VERY CREAMY.


----------

